# new twisted 5inch !!



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

tell me wat yalll think!?
































these are with the 6 inch gorilla lift i had


----------



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

twistd 5' with 29.5's next to my brothers brute with 2 inch extreme and 31's


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks sweet man !! Just have to paint the lift to match your bike.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no way i like the orange with camo... ad i think he does too or else he wouldnt have had it powdercoated that color.......:rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE ME LIKE:greddy2:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good! Yeah I like the color combo :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

camobrute call me crazy but is the last 2 pics you have of the bike, is that the gorilla lift because it def does not look like a twisted lift from the last 2 pics but i could be crazy or i could be RIGHT lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> camobrute call me crazy but is the last 2 pics you have of the bike, is that the gorilla lift because it def does not look like a twisted lift from the last 2 pics but i could be crazy or i could be RIGHT lol


 Yeah its a rilla lift, says it above the pics


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

the last 2 pics are the gorilla 6'' , he labled it lol:fart:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok i really really feel like a ratard now hahaha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks great! The orange looks good.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

looks good but the rilla lift looks like its a lot taller that tc lift


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks good! :rockn:

What was the reason for changing from the gorilla lift to the TC lift?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet he's tired of going through boots and probably cv's.....that'd be my guess why he swapped from the monkey to the TC lift. I can definitely tell an extreme difference in axle angles between the two lifts, plus I know two different people...one with the monkey and the other with the TC lift, and I'd take the TC lift any day over the monkey lift because of the ride and handling. Just my .02 ....Looks good by the way.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

he bought that rilla lift from me, not one single axle problem. I ran it for a few hard rides.

The tc is a very nice lift, I love that orange and camo! 

I couldn't use the 07 shocks, they were too high for me, too much of an axle angle, it actually wouldn't fit in the shock hole, I had to fight it. And it had no give at all even on the lowest setting, so I switched back to 08+ shocks and now the rear is fine, but the front sags way too much. going to either do HL springs in the front or a little spacer to get the sag out. 

Love the lift though.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

we put the front shocks all the way up after the pics and the rears halfway , i havent rode it yet but i will this weeknd, its rediculously wide compared to my brute mines sooo tipppy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CamoBrute152 said:


> twistd 5' with 29.5's next to my brothers brute with 2 inch extreme and 31's


From the pic, the only major difference in the two is width... the TC bike doesnt really look like it has THAT much more GC over the other... ???

:thinking:


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

My bros quad is 2 inches higher front and rear but it dont look it thats forsure


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

only 2 inches? d a m n i rather get a taller lift


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well the camo bike is on 29s and the other one is on 31s but would of thought there would of been more of a difference. 

I still cant decide if I want to buy that 5" TC for the Brute or sell the thing for down payment on a XP 900 or Commander 1000.

Scott


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

You gotta remmber he is on 29.5's and the green one is on 31's...

Mine on 32's is a LOT taller than a 2" lift and 29.5's, still about an inch lower than the rilla though. I love how wide it is...so stable in water, and I love water.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

once again not im impressed with the lift brother rode it in our field which is a flat horse pasture and broke the same axle same piece after twisted sent him a new one , thats a bunch of crap seems like there axles suck , im more impressed with gorillas he had b4 atleas they didnt break, that would be sum bs if we drove all the way to a mud event and it broke 10 mins into being there , not reliable one bit after seeing this im staying with my 2inch


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

It broke again? I haven't got my new axle yet, but I'm telling you I BEAT the crap out of it after I broke and couldn't break any of the other 3.

It may be because his shocks...I have 08+ shocks on mine, they sit a lot lower. i had to take my 05 shocks off...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

it shouldnt matter about the rear shocks though bc its still at a good angle no worse then min with my 2 inch, i just dont see how it keeps breaking , my stockers on 31's are holding up so much better , its just rediculous obviously itys another bad u joint , he might as well send my bro a whole spare rear axle jus becuase


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Idk, mine changed a lot of angle from the 05 shocks to 08...it was a huge difference. I'm waiting on my axle still...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I spoke with N20torious a couple days ago.... funny he's having this same problem with a front axle. Twisted came up to Muddy Gras at River Run and fixed one in his trailer that had been having probs, N20 took it out about 100yds from the trailer to take a group pic, and rode back. He got off and the same axle that was just fixed had a torn boot. Mark fixed it again, they took off for a ride and N20 said he flipped it into 4wd (not even in a hole yet, just gettin ready) and that same cv started clicking.... I retract all previous statements that I have said about how much I want one of these lifts, you guys arent the only ones thats mentioned having probs out of them either. Dont get me wrong, its a real nice lookin setup, but seems to have more axle probs than its worth....and that was one of marks main bragging points (his axle angles)


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

I have the same lift also. I have not broke any axles I did brake a cv but was my doing I hung a root.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I don't know, I love the lift but might be going back to stock. I really want to sell the bike all together but it's hard to sell right now...


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya'll kinda got me scared to go ride mine now! I've rode it around some but nothing hard. I had a small hole in my LF outer cv boot and havent rode hardly anywhere. I noticed it after i got it back from having it worked on for 2 months. Then gotta change a cv boot! My buddy who installed it wasnt impressed with it from the beginning but we give the lift the benefit of the doubt. If its gonna be a P.O.S its gonna go in the D**N WOODS! It'll suck too cause i sold my 2in lift and only have 31's and my stock 25's and the Vforce John clutch setup for the 31's. Ima run out of money soon! Theres gotta b a cheaper hobby...


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I had boot issues too, the 08+ boots don't seal and all mine had the nice rubber ones that seal except for one...

I honestly am just selling the whole bike, my TC will be for sale soon, I've been trying to sell the whole bike but it's too much of a hassle, lift will go seperate


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

N20 sent me txt today.... said Mark just set him up with new complete axles, got it all put together.....
Well heres the txt word for word, and this is all he sent:
"Broke all 4 new axles in the first mudhole today, easing through."

I've ridden with him a few times, and he's not hard on the throttle at all...I feel for him. Every time its been fixed it breaks on the first ride. Maybe its just a lemon....something had to of been welded slightly off-spec or something.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

mark use to get on here alot and back his products and chat with us but since are members have had this axle problem i never seen any post from him. y doesnt he defend his self or tell us what the problem is? im wanting a big lift but i always talk my self out of it cuz i break enough axles with jus a 2'' and i had thought the tc was my ticket with the "better axle angles" but it seems worse. hey filthy can u get in touch with walker and get back with me on the get a grip lift.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> N20 sent me txt today.... said Mark just set him up with new complete axles, got it all put together.....
> Well heres the txt word for word, and this is all he sent:
> "Broke all 4 new axles in the first mudhole today, easing through."
> 
> I've ridden with him a few times, and he's not hard on the throttle at all...I feel for him. Every time its been fixed it breaks on the first ride. Maybe its just a lemon....something had to of been welded slightly off-spec or something.


Nope, he's not the only one. Happened to me (I broke the left rear), and obviously the origional poster of the thread.

I can't dog mark, it's an awesome lift, but he needs to contact gorilla and have them make the axles for him. 

Did he break the cups or shaft? I am half tempted to put stock cups on it, the cups he builds the axles with seem low quality.

The thing that DOES **** me off very badly is that I asked him about it, I specifically said I am really weary about the axles and I don't want to waste money...


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Last i read , twisted wasnt a sponsor no more. Hell, i wouldnt wanna read this about my lifts. i had two ripped cv boots pulling it off the trailer on two different occasions. i havent had joint problems yet cause i dont ride it much but i know that when i jack the front tires off the ground u cant spin the front tires by hand. that dont seem right. when its on the ground it"ll roll tho. lets say ur in 4wd doin the water wheelie, whats gonna happen i wonder if them cv's are gonna start makin noise. something has gotta b in a bind. I for one aint gonna know, i started taking the rear apart this evening. gotta switch rear axles then start on the front sometime this week. Its nice to eat a $1600 lift and have a $800 set of outlaws u cant run cause ur lift is a P.O.S. to the rest of yall with the TC lift, best of luck with it! im done with it!


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

yea twisted hasnt been a sponsor here for awhile now.... im glad im reading all this cuz i wanted to go bigger and i thought twisted lift wud be awesome to have but i guess not.... o well ill jst spend the extra money on a catvos lift it be worth it plus lifetime warranty


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Good idea! I couldve spent $1600 somewhere else and enjoyed it a lot more and felt just as bad about it for havin wasted it on something foolish. Oh well!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang I never read about twisted being gone what the heck LOL what did I miss.


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Polaris425 said he didnt renew his sponsorship thing or something like that. Twisted has probably been reading about it tho.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with jrpro aboutthe axles , he should be running gorillas they wouldnt get so hot since they wont be running at a steep angle


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Reading this and talking to someone last night deff changed my mind. Nothing more embarrasing than spending this kind of money for something and it not even coming close to your expectations. The price and axle angles are what it has going for it. Now thats even in question.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE THINKING CATVOS>>>>

I installed my 6" May 7, 2010 and have been on lots of rides with it, in the length of time that I've had it I've only had 3 torn boots. I had lots of probs out of steering and the front tires leaned in at the top, but I finally brought it to Catvos a couple weeks ago and it turns out the front lower a-arms were just installed on the wrong sides and that was what was giving me trouble... The lift came with almost no installation instructions and most of the parts for the left side were labeled, we noticed that and put all the labeled parts on the same side of the bike. Scott at Catvos said we actually installed it the right way other than the fact that they accidentally mis-labeled the front a-arms and thats why he figured they were backwards (I left the stickers on them cuz I couldnt get them to peel off).

Anyways, so in almost a years worth of rides I have torn 3 boots, last boot I tore I didnt know it and rode so long that I filled the cv up with mud and sand and then realized it once that cv started popping and binding up.....may have broke the internals in the cv....but kinda my fault. I also pulled the end out of one of my tie-rods on this same ride, but Scott also says that was related to the improper install.

Over-all, I'm truly satisfied with Catvos, the only real complaint I can make that isn't related to it not being installed right is that the rear cv's run extremely high angles and it makes it to where you cant ride long distance or go fast very long because it will cause the boot to get hot and tear. As long as theres mud and water around though it has been a great lift. 
This being said, Scott offered to trade me a new 4" for my old 6" and let me see if I like it any better since I do like to trail ride a bit...he said I'll be able to treat it like a 2" bike now....no more hot cv's or torn boots. I will have it back really soon and will let yall know what I think about it. I know its gonna be shorter and narrower.
As far as the TC lift goes...I liked it alot when I first seen it, and was wanting to get rid of the Catvos to get one. I agree with what somebody said earlier...get gorilla or heck even get Super ATV to build axles for it and get after it. OR somebody could contact Turner....they do custom work and I'm sure their axles wouldnt have any probs here. I think the lift has alot of potential, but it needs the bugs worked out of it first.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Only problem with it is going to be once the bugs are worked out the price will be so high might as well go ahead and get a CATVOS kit. I dig the width of TC lift, but until the axle issues are fixed I'll spend my money on something else.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

I took mine apart to fix the cv and found that the rims in the rear were rubbing on the a arms at full droop. Making some limit strap maybe this will also help the angle and keep from brakeing cv's.


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

looks like the pictures above ^^^ the tire and wheel is leaning baddd


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> FOR THOSE WHO ARE THINKING CATVOS>>>>
> 
> I installed my 6" May 7, 2010 and have been on lots of rides with it, in the length of time that I've had it I've only had 3 torn boots. I had lots of probs out of steering and the front tires leaned in at the top, but I finally brought it to Catvos a couple weeks ago and it turns out the front lower a-arms were just installed on the wrong sides and that was what was giving me trouble... The lift came with almost no installation instructions and most of the parts for the left side were labeled, we noticed that and put all the labeled parts on the same side of the bike. Scott at Catvos said we actually installed it the right way other than the fact that they accidentally mis-labeled the front a-arms and thats why he figured they were backwards (I left the stickers on them cuz I couldnt get them to peel off).
> 
> ...


 
yea thats wut i wud want is a 4'' cuz i wanna trail ride sum but also mud ride let us knw how the 4'' works for ya


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> FOR THOSE WHO ARE THINKING CATVOS>>>>
> 
> I installed my 6" May 7, 2010 and have been on lots of rides with it, in the length of time that I've had it I've only had 3 torn boots. I had lots of probs out of steering and the front tires leaned in at the top, but I finally brought it to Catvos a couple weeks ago and it turns out the front lower a-arms were just installed on the wrong sides and that was what was giving me trouble... The lift came with almost no installation instructions and most of the parts for the left side were labeled, we noticed that and put all the labeled parts on the same side of the bike. Scott at Catvos said we actually installed it the right way other than the fact that they accidentally mis-labeled the front a-arms and thats why he figured they were backwards (I left the stickers on them cuz I couldnt get them to peel off).
> 
> ...


Just to let you know tearing three boots in one year with a lift is not bad at all i have torn three on mine in a year at stock height.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

[looks like the pictures above ^^^ the tire and wheel is leaning baddd ]


Thats just the pic. I dont have any tire lean at all.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> Just to let you know tearing three boots in one year with a lift is not bad at all i have torn three on mine in a year at stock height.


I know this bro, I'm not upset with the 3 torn boots...think I did good by ONLY tearing 3. I'm just not happy with not being able to ride very long without my rear cv's overheating. They are fine long as you remember to dip them in deep mud or water every chance you get. But riding at speeds over 10mph will take the boots out quick if you stay moving that fast for any kind of a distance. The lift rides fine up to 30mph....thats as fast as I've been with it and that was the first time I tore a boot. I think it would handle fine at any speed, but the boots just cant take the heat, the cv's literally get so hot that you could fry an egg on them. Thats the only real complaint that I had about the lift, otherwise I loved it. Gonna be wierd gettin on that 4", and not gonna be much bigger than a 2" that has HL springs or spring spacers. I need to get a set of HL springs to put on it, used to have some but got rid of em and regreted it ever since.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

whats the ground clearance on the 4" catvos? vs. 2'' with HL springs. it def looks taller than mine with 2'' and HL springs. i dont know whats up with mine i have 29.5s on that set up and still had to mold the floor boards. and i see paople with just a 2'' and run 31s? def wanna run 31s and wanna get taller. and after reading all this i def wont be getting a TC lift now. so leaning towards catvos just wanna get specs or find out why mine is lower than other peoples. if i remember correctly at the floor boards i got 18.5'' havnt measured diffs yet.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Alright guys I understand concerns on lift. *
*if you get the whole story,we have been selling lift for the past few months with our HD bars and oem joints, we see that they are not holding up in all applications so we are just selling kits with our HD complete axles "NO MORE OEM ON HD BARS" this has sloved all the problems people are worried about.*
*Again I stand behind our product and make good on all products, so if you have any questions feel free to call us or email me direct *
*281-516-7800 [email protected]*


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Also our lift is now 6" lift with our HD axles that ride at 33 degrees will handle up 40 degrees*
*I will have new pic's up soon*


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good to see that you are responding to the problem in a positive manner Mark, hopefully this turns around and takes care of these guys' current problems.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe I read wrong but I thought a couple ppl that has this lift has his complete axles and breaking them. One even said that the cups look cheap made. I'm not sure with one of the threads about these lifts its on tho


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

good to see mark get on here. id like to see the hd axles


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's great Mark!!! I want to see more people coming out with options for us. With my 2" lift, 05' springs, and 29.5's I'm sitting at 17 1/4" dead center of the bike. My shocks are turned all the way down btw. I clear a 5gal bucket with 0 problem. Plenty for me.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

thats good hopefully he'll fix ths issues ppl are having. if the 6'' is worth nuying then thats wut i wud go with but for now im still with catvos


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im getting that 6' twisted prob but wanna see pics first of it


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I called Mark wednesday evening and he's still standing behind his lift. He said he would sell anyone who bought the lift and used o.e. cv's on his HD bars that he would sell us his new complete HD axles at his cost of $300 a piece for the rear only because thats where he is seeing the problem the most. Mine is in the front. I took the joints off the front bars and there is a groove cut into that giant bar where the cup is rubbing it. From day one I could jack my front tires off the ground and could not spin the wheels by hand bc of the bind it was in. I havent heard anybody else mention that. But he said I could send him the front bars and he'd put them on the lathe and cut them down a bit, i just ship them to him and he'd handle it for free plus shipping back to me. Sounds like he's trying to resolve all the issues asap, but im about cashed out on the whole thing and have took it all off and want a break from it! Also, he said the 4 axles N2otorious broke were the old style bars, not the new ones.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Again to clear the air,the axles everyone has had either just the HD bar kit or complete axles they were our HD bars and put into factory oem cups.
The new kits will have complete axles (twisted HD complete axles) bars,cv joints 
we will have new lift kit pics up in a couple days
If anyone has any questions or cocerns feel free to contact us 
I understand as a business owner I cant make everyone happy,but I will keep doing what I can to make a good product and give my word that we will stand behind our products. The lift kits will not go up in cost anymore from where they are and all products from now on we will offer the kits to be done in your color choice for no extra charge....
thanks again for the people that understand with new products there can be minor tech problems,but I will address all of them the best way I can personally*


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Also the axles that *N2otorious *has on his bike is our HD Bars and oem cv's*
*he is now getting our complete HD axles *


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats good to hear. I took it off for the time being in case I really mess something up. IF i can save some cash I can check w/ you later on some axles. Like I said, im bout cashed out! gotta save some money!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Imo mark should be giving ppl who bought the hd bars with oem cup kits new axles free of charge, id ***** him out and sue his *** if he wouldnt give me them free of chsrge bc i bought his lift , when u spend that much money it should be dependable and u shouldnt have to pay more for. New axles bc the ones he gave u were junk


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

He is trying to make everything work on his lift..and did he say he was going to make him pay for the new axles? No I don't think so!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok lets keep this civilized and mark now i talked to you before christmas about this lift because i almost pulled the trigger on it and i do recall you saying your lift was awesome and you have been testing it before you came out with them to the public...that being said you told me you beat the crap outta it and it never once let you down, and i know everyone that has your lift for the most part has had issues with the axles, so how did your first production lift and axles hold up and no one elses will? did you not ride it as hard as some of us folks do.....remember im not being a Ace about it im just trying to figure this whole situation out because your lift looks amazing it really does but if it doesnt hold up then whats the point.....i know your a business man so you cant just give everything away but i know you gotta back your customers as they are the ones that keep you doing what you love to do..... please give us some insight as there is a huge number of brute owners on this site and we want another quality lift to choose from....thanks in advance


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> ok lets keep this civilized and mark now i talked to you before christmas about this lift because i almost pulled the trigger on it and i do recall you saying your lift was awesome and you have been testing it before you came out with them to the public...that being said you told me you beat the crap outta it and it never once let you down, and i know everyone that has your lift for the most part has had issues with the axles, so how did your first production lift and axles hold up and no one elses will? did you not ride it as hard as some of us folks do.....remember im not being a Ace about it im just trying to figure this whole situation out because your lift looks amazing it really does but if it doesnt hold up then whats the point.....i know your a business man so you cant just give everything away but i know you gotta back your customers as they are the ones that keep you doing what you love to do..... please give us some insight as there is a huge number of brute owners on this site and we want another quality lift to choose from....thanks in advance


Nicely put. We have members that said they ripped boots Just pulling it off the trailer so I know there is no way the production line of ur lifts had the same axles as u ran on ur test brute since u had no problems especially since it was a 840 brute


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I know what u mean about having to buy new bars, it blows. But the hd bars and oe cvs were a money saving way to make it but overtime it hasnt worked. If you buy the new lift, it isnt $1599 anymore. It went up due to the fact u get all HD complete axles, not just bars. Im considering just having him re-cut my front bars, for free since he offered, and run the pure hell out of the rears til they break since $600 for HD axles aint in the budget right now. if he can get the bugs worked out, or maybe he has, you"ll have a nice lift for sure. I've had a lot of compliments on mine and would like to run it but i took it off til i decide which way to go. If he can make it right, im willing to give him a chance.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

twisted1 said:


> *Also the axles that *N2otorious *has on his bike is our HD Bars and oem cv's*
> *he is now getting our complete HD axles *


 
im willing to get the lift but dont wanna spend the money if its gonna break first ride, i do understand it breaking becasue everythuing has to break you know but 3 4 5 rides down the road i expect something to break


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Mark if we have the lift with the HD bars can't we just get the HD cv and cups to make things right?:thinking:


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Yes SquirrelBait,
but I would rather send you the complete axles for the same price
to answer the concern one more time about the testing and what we sent out 
Our test bike had our HD bars (and we were running factory cv's) we did beat the crap out of the bike and lift kit. The company I have been getting the oem replacement cv's from has ahd some faulty problems lately and for this is why Im just using my axles we build and I dont have to worry about other companies problems which inturn become mine.The first kits I sold were $1500.00 and even now they are still $1400.00 cheaper than catvos or the monkey. Also talk to some ppl that have either of there lifts , they still break axles , boots, cv's and even some of them have broke shock mounts and bent a-arms and they give no warranty....
I give a LIFETIME warranty on are a-arms and bushings and again still $1400.00 cheaper 
I understand the concerns and I'm doing my best to take care of all of them and I feel we are doing a good job. So far the ppl that have had problems I have not charged any of them to help fix the problems.

I build axles you will not break ,but then someone will complain that there front or rear diff is broke and then it will be my fault for building to strong of an axle ....it is a visious cycle and never ends some ppl will never be happy
and for those ppl that would like some of these axles they are $800 each for all atv's and utv's *


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

twisted1 said:


> *Yes SquirrelBait,
> but I would rather send you the complete axles for the same price
> to answer the concern one more time about the testing and what we sent out
> Our test bike had our HD bars (and we were running factory cv's) we did beat the crap out of the bike and lift kit. The company I have been getting the oem replacement cv's from has ahd some faulty problems lately and for this is why Im just using my axles we build and I dont have to worry about other companies problems which inturn become mine.The first kits I sold were $1500.00 and even now they are still $1400.00 cheaper than catvos or the monkey. Also talk to some ppl that have either of there lifts , they still break axles , boots, cv's and even some of them have broke shock mounts and bent a-arms and they give no warranty....
> ...


 


agreed about other lifts breaking things, everything is gonna break.. my question to you is, is the new lift a 6 or 7inch? cause on the website it says 7inch


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

After a short cooldown period, Im gonna throw them big A-arms back on and send Mark my front bars Monday to cut em down a bit. It looks too good to let it sit in a pile in the floor and go to waste. I wanted a big lifted bike and basically spent a lot of time and money having it built around that lift, just like most of you guys, and I be D****D if Im going back stock, not when he's willing to correct it. I aint gonna let $1500 sit in a pile and wonder if he can fix it or not, ima find out. Sure it woulda been great to hit the nail on the head on the first round... we gotta be patient I reckon. I just wanna ride and have some cold ones.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

I was kinda thinking that just the HD cv and cup would be cheeper. I cant really afford another 1200$ rightnow.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Understandable, the rear axles would be the one's I would do replace they take the most stress. if your worried about the oem cv's again we will help as much as we can


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Mark I only have one ride on the lift. And broke one cv in the rear. It broke in a hole so it may have been a root. I'm going riding on the 16th maybe thing will hold up.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Great to see you on here mark! I am installing the new bushings and axle today, need to go out and test ride it.

I did notice the inner CV is different than the others that I have...take it that is the HD one...


I should have waited on the lift, now it's a 6" and HD axles!!!


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE (Oct 9, 2010)

I own one of the original TC lifts with just new axles and havent had any problem with them at all, and ive had the lift for about 6 months now and i ride almost every weekend... you could give me any lift or axle out there for 1 ride and i guarentee i will break somethin on the bike if i wanted too... Its all about how you ride!!!! marks a good guy and he has a good product for really cheap, Go buy a catvos or a gorilla lift and call them and tell them you accidently fell in a mud hole and umm well i broke an axle give me another one... tell me how that works out for ya, like mark said it doesnt matter how strong he makes the axles or joints then somethin else will break, jus thought i would share my 2 cents on the matter since i own one of these lifts...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SHAKE&BAKE said:


> Go buy a catvos or a gorilla lift and call them and tell them you accidently fell in a mud hole and umm well i broke an axle give me another one... tell me how that works out for ya,


From what I read, Mark isnt "giving out axles" either... :thinking:


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE (Oct 9, 2010)

one of his axles is alot cheaper than theres... and from what i see and hear is they all break no matter what, its jus a matter of time when you ride in nasty holes...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

@Shake&Bake....
In response to the above comment-

I've had my 6" catvos for a year, ride the snot out it and never broke an axle. I've torn 3 boots in that length of time, and on my last ride a couple weeks ago I damaged the internals of one of my rear cv's because I rode it a long time not realizing that I had a bad boot. On the way limping back up to the truck I pulled one of the heim joints off of the tire rod end (catvos said it looked like my jam nut backed off and that caused it)...upon dropping my bike off, they told me they'd fix EVERYTHING that was wrong for free, or if I was interested in going smaller theyd give me a brand new 4" in exchange for my year old and currently damaged 6"... My warranty was up on my axles, and I had improperly installed something on the lift and they still offered these things..... Just sayin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

filthyredneck said:


> @Shake&Bake....
> In response to the above comment-
> 
> I've had my 6" catvos for a year, ride the snot out it and never broke an axle. I've torn 3 boots in that length of time, and on my last ride a couple weeks ago I damaged the internals of one of my rear cv's because I rode it a long time not realizing that I had a bad boot. On the way limping back up to the truck I pulled one of the heim joints off of the tire rod end (catvos said it looked like my jam nut backed off and that caused it)...upon dropping my bike off, they told me they'd fix EVERYTHING that was wrong for free, or if I was interested in going smaller theyd give me a brand new 4" in exchange for my year old and currently damaged 6"... My warranty was up on my axles, and I had improperly installed something on the lift and they still offered these things..... Just sayin


There ya go............. Customer Service at it's best.


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE (Oct 9, 2010)

And how much was that lift??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

$2995 out the door.....cash


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

catvos and twisted shouild come out with a lift together and sell it for cheap..... just my .02 haha jk i love catvos just dont have money to throw on them i will take my chance with tc. you dont know how something taste if you dont try it....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

but you gotta realize the catvos also come with gorilla axles where as the tc does not and hate to say yeah gorilla has problems to but gorilla also sells a ton more axles everyday then tc does and i still keep hearing about these tc alxes breaking.......im glad to hear mark is trying his best on fixing the issues which is great but i dont believe for the price after it is said and done it is a better bargain not when i can get a brand new with rilla axles 7in hl lift for same price pretty much and yeah catvos cost a bit more but also remember you get what you pay for we all drive decent trucks and cars when we could be driving yugos and pintos lol so why not treat our toys the same way......mark keep us posted on the new axles and what not as im hoping these things are going to hold up great.....someone by me should have one soon enough so i can see for myself


----------



## SHAKE&BAKE (Oct 9, 2010)

I think im missin the boat on this one, i need to start makin atv lift kits... lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The price of a catvos without axles is $1600. I asked last year.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

taller lifts eat cv boots more than small lifts (trail riding)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> The price of a catvos without axles is $1600. I asked last year.


Yes sir it is.....for a 4".
Price with axles for the 4" is around $2600

I think their website now says something like $3200 for the complete 6" kit....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

its like 3500 for the 6' form catvos they dont show price for the 8'


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have had great luck with gorillas, I don't ride that hard at all.

I'm pleased with the TC lift though, I love how wide it is. I haven't been able to test the new axle yet, but kinda dissapointed that I literally just bought it and now there is a re-designed kit. I had a lot of problems putting mine on, a lot of fitment issues that Mark and I talked about. I installed it my own way so to speak, just the way I thought everything fit best. 

I did also notice my back tires are both bowed in at the top like some of the other guys...

As far as axles, I haven't had any problems but the one shaft...no joint problems. I didn't even break the joint on that one either...


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

no worries, I can appreciate all the comments and concerns. I have no problem with CATVOS or Gorilla....
I have my own product and have been helping other people design stuff for a while. 
For the guys that been hearing of our axles breaking , NOT ONE OF OUR AXLES HAVE BROKE SINCE DAY ONE
What has broke is a OEM cv cup or cage which WE DONT MAKE. and to POLARIS 425 HOW ARE THE FREE BUSHINGS WORKING WE SENT FOR YOUR BRUTE LAST YEAR....
And for the guys that have had problems with the complete axles we have been handling for no extra charge
Gorilla should be stepping up to help people with all the problems they have been having
We build everything in house dont have anyone else designing or manufacturing parts 
poor boy atv built the lifts for gorilla and rockford cv builds the axles for gorilla
Scott at CATVOS does a great job on the lift kits , I just am offering a lift kit that is a good product and I feel that $ 3,000.00 to $ 4,000.00 for a lift is a little much... MY OPIONION ONLY ( ALSO JUST THROWING IT OUT THERE HOW OFTEN IS THE OWNER OF THE OTHER COMPANIES ON THE FORUM AND REALLY WANT TO HEAR EVERYONES COMMENTS ) I know both of them personally and cant them on the phone 
Again each person has there choice of where they spend there hard earned money, we are just another option out there and will keep making are product and keep improving , I thank each one that has our product.

Each kit that is sold now only comes with our complete HD axles , brute kits, CanAm kits , Grizzly kits, Sportsman Kits, RZR Kits, Arctic Cat Kits
at the same price you can choose any color powder coat for NO EXTRA CHARGE..

FYI... THE 5" KIT AND THE 7" KIT ON OUR WEBSITE IS OF THE SAME BIKE FOR THOSE THAT HAVE HAD CONCERNS THAT THERE IS NOT ANY DIFFERENCE IN THE 2 KITS
HAD THIS QUESTION ASKED A FEW TIMES


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Mark! Good point on clearing that up, I broke the SHAFT NOT A CV. I have the HD axles and the shaft broke before the actual CV if that tells you that the CV will not be a problem!

I had a few people saying that I broke the CV...which is incorrect. 

And also for anyone wondering, Mark replaced the axle no questions asked right away, and also sent me some other goodies like he always does.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FYI You are wrong, b/c I've NEVER gotten anything from you sir. I sold my brute well over a year ago so why would I get parts from you for a 4wheeler I didnt even have? ... You need to check yourself before you call people out...

Once again... just proves my point...

This thread is close to being locked. I dont like liars on my forum.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

mark i think you sent the bushings to phreebsd not polaris but i could be wrong in the meantime are you going memorial day ricky so i can really see this lift at work


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

twisted1 said:


> POLARIS 425 HOW ARE THE FREE BUSHINGS WORKING WE SENT FOR YOUR BRUTE LAST YEAR....


to clear up this little bit, i was the one you sent them to. I've not installed them since received nor have i ridden due to health problems.
I thank you for sending them but if you'd like them back I can send them.
They are still in the same yellow shipping envelope sitting in the top of my toolbox.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*I appologize for the confusion on bushings*
*not calling anyone out just gets old hearing same ole thing BS and no facts...*


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> FYI You are wrong, b/c I've NEVER gotten anything from you sir. I sold my brute well over a year ago so why would I get parts from you for a 4wheeler I didnt even have? ... You need to check yourself before you call people out...
> 
> Once again... just proves my point...
> 
> This thread is close to being locked. I dont like liars on my forum.


 

naw dont lock it up lets just get everything straighten out thats all


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If different people keep saying the same thing about a product maybe it's not BS.........


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i feel you on that


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is still going? LOL


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> I broke the SHAFT NOT A CV. I have the HD axles and the shaft broke before the actual CV if that tells you that the CV will not be a problem!
> 
> I had a few people saying that I broke the CV...which is incorrect.


Wait I thought mark said nobody has every broke an axle, Just the Cv?


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i thought it was the other way around?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> Wait I thought mark said nobody has every broke an axle, Just the Cv?


Yeah... Stories keep gettin changed. It's hard to keep up lol


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread is almost as long as the kawi pic thread! It kinda makes me wanna get rid of my Brute and get a good ridin Polaris, and my only mod to it would be a big ol' cooler strapped to the back so i could ease thru the woods. As i popped a top I would think about this thread and LAUGH... or is it just me?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

J.Tal said:


> This thread is almost as long as the kawi pic thread! It kinda makes me wanna get rid of my Brute and get a good ridin Polaris, and my only mod to it would be a big ol' cooler strapped to the back so i could ease thru the woods. As i popped a top I would think about this thread and LAUGH... or is it just me?


I'm with ya... all but the popo LOL I'd cruise on a Honda


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Good point ,*
*i'm going to let yall have this one and enjoy a cold one...*


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

twisted1 said:


> *Good point ,*
> *i'm going to let yall have this one and enjoy a cold one...*


its jus hard to change peoples minds with post mark. ur lift is jus gona have to get out there and alot more people test the new lift and make positive comments, but it takes 10 good comments to cancel 1 bad comment so good luck with ur product and i hope all turns out great so when i finally pull the trigger and get me a big lift i can through u in the pot


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I think what was meant was that no one has broke his HD cv's...I didn't, I spun the shaft on one. I put a rilla in that side and beat the snot out of it for the rest of the weekend and nohting else broke. I got gear reduction and yellow secondary...so do the math (on 32's). Had a few coldies after it broke too...

The only gripe I have now is my rear wheels are cocked in.


----------



## richey71 (Apr 13, 2011)

nice looks good..


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well mine is all back together...going to test ride and see how she does!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Well mine is all back together...going to test ride and see how she does!


 when and where you gonna ride?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

for sure RYC next month, but before then I might go with offroadin89 to north port i'll hit you up


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> for sure RYC next month, but before then I might go with offroadin89 to north port i'll hit you up



hit me up ill go with you, but **** i cant figure out the front part of the lift.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> for sure RYC next month, but before then I might go with offroadin89 to north port i'll hit you up


 
lets do this!! Give notice and Joe and I will try to go.

Maybe them girls from Arcadia will go to :saevilw:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im ready to do this also next saturday good lol.... and if not then the next saturday im good too just lemme know


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im down to go, just dont know if i would be able friday or saturday off. only got sundays off right now, i wanna go really bad now that the lift is on the bike.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> im ready to do this also next saturday good lol.... and if not then the next saturday im good too just lemme know


Keep me in the loop fella's... I'll try to round up some of my fella's also.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

waiting on denny to call a fella and set up a time and day in np so we will be waiting awhile lol...be nice if we could get like 15 or so of us


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah be even better we do it on a sunday haha naw jk, let me know when ill see if i can get off


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sundays are nap day lol saturday are get muddy and do the dam thing day lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ima try to get saturday off, just canr ask for to many days off im waiting for ryc


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> waiting on denny to call a fella and set up a time and day in np so we will be waiting awhile lol...be nice if we could get like 15 or so of us


 
:bigok: HAHA I hear ya, some of us work more than 20 hours a week lol

Not this saturday. But the one after which is the 14th sound good for everybody?

Have a good area to park big enough for all of us and its by a water hole to clean bikes some before loading up.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

**** i wanna ride with yall already !:rev1:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha 20 hrs mr i dont do nothing all day lol.....and next saturday it is im gonna make a thread in the lets go riding section.....


----------

